# Medtronic's Lenny the Lion app helps kids count carbs



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2010)

I remember Lenny the Lion from nearly 50 years ago - he's certainly moved with the times! Medtronic have released an app (Don't really know much about these things, might just be an iPhone thingy) to encourage and help kids learn carb counting:

http://www.medtronicdiabetes.com/lenny-carb-app/

Would be great if anyone gets it and is able to review it for other parents!


----------



## mikeinspain (Aug 17, 2010)

Alan, I know the App is available for both the iPhone and iPad.  One stumbling block is the  distribution of it as it has to go through iTunes/App Store.  So it may still only be available in the USA at the mo.  I am led to believe that a solution to this is taking place. 【ツ】


----------



## Monica (Aug 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mind getting that for C, although she's really too old for it, but her iPod is broken AGAIN!!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 18, 2010)

:-( my ipod wont accepted it


----------

